# My RCS with eggs???



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I looking in my 55g planted with rcs. I believe its a female but not sure. Her underbelly is bigger than the ither 3 rcs i have in this tank with her. Is she "bearied" i thin its clled? Pic is exteremly blurry due to use of my iphone zoom sorry!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

looks like it


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I know its very blurry but u kind of can gst the point. Wish me luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travisk (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats and good luck! They will grow faster if you throw them an algae wafer once or twice a week.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

I do that already. Also hve some pellets i throw in. They seem very happy. Lets see what 4 turns into lol. I only hve 4 in my 55g lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travisk (Oct 27, 2011)

If you have one with eggs, you will have several before you know it. I think I started with four or five, not even a year ago. Now I honestly can't count them all.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, it looks as though she is berried. Good luck, its awesome seeing the babies grow.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Im excited. I have another 15 or so in my 8g fluval tank. So lets see!!! Ill keep updates!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

If you are using a power filter, make sure you put a sponge over the intake tube. Otherwise you may wind up with a bunch of baby shrimp getting sucked into the filter.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Im using a emperor 400 what do u think should i be safe? I did have a fluval 405 but i too it off for that reason exactly. Now my canister is just sitting there lol. I think they like the emperor better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

I've always used HOT filters for all of my shrimp tanks. Just get a pre-filter sponge (couple dollars at most any LFS) and put it over the intake to be safe.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Ive got sponged left from on sponge filters?? Hot filter can u give me a better description? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

HOT = Hang-On Tank. It refers to filters like the emperor that physically hang on the tank. Any kind of sponge will work really. You just want to be sure the openings on the filter intake are covered up, so you don't get baby shrimp sucked up through the holes.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Got cha. I have an emperor 400. Ill try the spong ive got


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

GERT, ive got a topic post about filterless tank can u check it out pls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

UPDATE:
Ive got a ton of shrimp babies and they are cute! LOL!


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ... mine hatched about 10 days ago... can't even count em all


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just love finding tiny little shrimp


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

They just won't stop breeding. It's funny I see tiny ones medium and large and I just keep seeing more and more an more. I love finding the small ones. But it's like when the female let's go she has eggs almost the next day lol.


----------



## Planted Tanks (Dec 10, 2011)

Just another update. They grow so fast!!!


----------

